# really worried for my bully



## seven30 (Jun 19, 2011)

My dog has a hotspot and since the vets over here don't accept them on health insurance and I'm jobless ,its hard to care for him .....the hotspot has grown to about 6 inches and today I finally got some antibiotics and anti bactirial solution .the thing is now on top of hot spot ,he has a bunch of bumps on his back and lump in his neck that I think are from an allergic reaction to something ,either Apple cider vinegar that I tried or too much peanut butter I gave him ...would the antibiotics take care of both ?....I've never had a pet with this and I've already had a dog pass away on me and I'm really concerned....any help/advice will be greatly appreciated .....

I am writing from my phone so posting pics are difficult but I would be able to text or email pics if someone can postem for me ....

Greatly appreciate any help
-Rafael


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

I used nu stock every 3-4 days, in between the days i would add neosporin, when the hot spot went away, i applied glycerin oil and vasaline to heal the flakey skin. I also switched foods, from diamond to kirkland. I did these things, and one of them did the job


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/39353-hairloss-some-red-bumps.html
Does the hot spot look a bit like that?
Another thing, where is the hot spot located?


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Nu Stock*










I just started using Nu-stock on my boy's ears after he started loosing hair due to an ear infection. It is used for hair loss & other things concering the skin & coat. I've heard good things about it and have seen before & after pics. It only cost me $8.69.... Good luck.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What are you feeding him?


----------



## seven30 (Jun 19, 2011)

No its worse ...it was actually moist and oozing ....i started giving him the antibiotics and it seems to.be getting better ...some spots are scanning and some parts are still oozing a little ...I'm cleaning to areas best I could and started applying neosporing today ....this crap really worries me cause I've never dealt with it before ....and to make it worse I found another spot on him ...its located behind his head on his neck right where he's always scratching


----------



## seven30 (Jun 19, 2011)

He's eatting pedigree till I can get more blue buffalo....he's had pedigree before though so I highly doubt anything sparked from that.


----------



## seven30 (Jun 19, 2011)

hotspots on dogs - Google Search


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

do you have him coned so you can make sure he cant bother the spot at all until it healed? My pup had a hot spot when he was a pup, antibiotics, leaving it alone and soaking it to make sure it was clean, and time were the only things to help. There could be another issue, has the vet ever checked it out? How did it start? a picture would help, not sure what kind of phone but if you can install apps install photobucket app and you can get IMG codes right from your phone to paste in here.


----------



## seven30 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ames thanks just downloaded the app ...


----------



## seven30 (Jun 19, 2011)

It was red from him scratching it ..now he's not scratching it and its dried up and scabbing


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

glad it worked... pictures always help.

wow, how did he start licking there, lol, poor guy, that would be hard. Can you cone him/tshirt him to make sure when you are not around he doesn't focus on it? Glad you got the pics, others will be able to help a lot, sorry I can't do much more, you said he stopped scratching, if he starts you might need to put him in a tshirt while its healing, small kids tshirts or sweatshirts so he can;t scratch it, but I don't know about letting it breath or keeping it covered. Hope someone else with vet knowledge chimes in here for you. Maybe you can go to the vet and not mention until after you will make payments. Looks really bad and needs attention ASAP IMO. good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thats more then a heat spot, I would take him in and get that looked at seeing as it was open itsmore prone to infection and such. Especially not knowing what caused that , would be good to get a vet to look at it and treat with medication, could be some underlying issues if left untreated wont heal. I would also put a shirt on him and find a way to avoid him being able to scratch the area.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I would wait on the nu stock until that has healed up I wouldnt put it on a open wound on my dog, It will help with the hair growth after the wound is healed.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Try nustock but that does not look like just a common hot spot. It could be cancer to mange, hard to really say. If you can I would at least try to get a vet to look at and see if they can have other ideas. If they want you to try some treatments come back here and I bet I can tell you where to get it for a whole lot less than the vets. It can also be a thyroid issue and I am almost leaning that way based on how bad it looks and how his coat looks.
It could also be a really bad staff infection or worse yet Mersa. Is it spreading and getting bigger? What antibiotics is he on, what does and for how long?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

JFYI Chocolate and Peanuts are VERY bad for dogs... 

To me it looks like a severe case of foliculitus (infection of hair folicules) But cases like the pix you provided that I've seen have been from one of two things: a dog bite from playing/rolling with another dog (of the same yard or not) I've also seen this from dogs that have rolled in  or someone stepped in  and didn't know scratched the dog with their foot and foliculitus set in, in a bad way.. I only say this because it happens ALOT more than people think. 

I've seen genetic mange break out in "hot spots" and cause such damage as well, whats it look like where it starts, before it gets so bloody and oozy.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah see the spot it is in looks very suspicious of an infection caused by maybe a simple bug bite or scratch of the skin and the dogs scratching has made it worse. See how it is to one side of the neck right where a dog would scratch at? It could be more than an staff or mild infection it could be mersa then you need some serious antibiotics. I thought of mange too but never seen it really present like that and why I would lean towards an infection. Either way it needs to be treated.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> yeah see the spot it is in looks very suspicious of an infection caused by maybe a simple bug bite or scratch of the skin and the dogs scratching has made it worse. See how it is to one side of the neck right where a dog would scratch at? It could be more than an staff or mild infection it could be mersa then you need some serious antibiotics. I thought of mange too but never seen it really present like that and why I would lean towards an infection. Either way it needs to be treated.


yup yup... treat for infection... couldnt agree more. :goodpost:


----------

